# Looking for TV with analog audio outputs



## ravgirl (Jul 6, 2010)

I am looking to buy a new TV with analog audio outputs but am not having a lot of luck. Anyone have any experience with this?

THX!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

most have analogue outputs - i have a Panasonic which has stereo RCA outputs and only a few months old - what TVs are you thinking of


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The availability of analog ports depends on the size of the set and the features it has. Most large LCD-LED TVs do not have analog ports. You'll have to sacrifice something to keep the legacy connections. I would suggest you look for alternative devices that don't use those connections.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

My brother has 2 new Sony lcd TVs and they both have analog audio outputs.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

If you decide on the perfect TV and it doesn't have analog audio outputs, this converter may work for you: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882804040


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

Frank4d said:


> If you decide on the perfect TV and it doesn't have analog audio outputs, this converter may work for you: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882804040


Funny. I told my buddy to get one of those so he would have more freedom when buying a TV, but the most important thing is in his search was to find a TV he could connect to the RCA inputs on his 20 year old stereo amplifier. So he goes and pays $500 more for a Sony and yes, its analog outputs hook up seamlessly to the amplifier.


----------

